# Westinghouse WPro 8500



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

Purchased this last Fall to replace a Generac XG8000E I sold to a friend in need. After 30 hours usage I am pleased with it so far. I have it secured in a utility building 40 feet from our house, properly grounded. Feed to the 10 circuit Reliance transfer switch with #8 buried. Westinghouse has discontinued this model and the WPro 12000. Does anyone have any experience with a WPro 8500? We also have a Generac iQ2000 and a Honda EU2000i both with around 350 hours used at our cabin. I am very meticulous about maintenance and all three generators perform well. Thanks.....Tom


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i would up grade to 6 gauge wire....


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks Paul. The wire size for an 80 ft. run at 30 amps/120vac is 8 AWG. My distance is only 40 feet.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

that is the max ratings... i like to leave lots of extra room on gen sets for expansion.
and i always use 50 amp twistlocks...
even on the small gens...
then you never have to worry about these super hot days....


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Yep, Iowagold applies a boost factor in everything he does. Even doubles the amount of Stabil compared to the manufacturer's recommendations, as I recall. 

And I bet he sleeps very well at night.


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

He is well prepared indeed! I have used the current feed from my generator for about 5 years through more than a dozen power outages. It has served us well.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Airstreamer67 said:


> Yep, Iowagold applies a boost factor in everything he does. Even doubles the amount of Stabil compared to the manufacturer's recommendations, as I recall.
> 
> And I bet he sleeps very well at night.


lol
most folks find out that the 2x or 3x or more on the stabil works for the super long storage....
i have some test stuff here that is at 12.5 years right now...
and is in a steel gas tank!
pretty cool test!

love the over kill, that way you never have to look back!

and the inspectors and insurance guys love it as well to see LARGE wire used.

"Plan for the worst and Live like no other!"


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you for the input. My original request was for feedback for the Westinghouse WPro 8500.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

TomC, your question was: "Does anyone have any experience with a WPro 8500?"

That's a pretty wide-open question with no reference to any specific issue. If you do have an issue, perhaps you could state it and someone could help you generically.

In the meanwhile, hopefully somebody who has this unit will come along to give observations on their ownership experience.


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

Sorry....let me be more specific. I'm concerned about the reliability of this generator although it received strong reviews from a variety of sources. I've had QC issues that appear to be resolved. Here is a list of items replaced under warranty; Carburetor Assembly, Engine Starting Motor With Solenoid, Control Assembly Panel, plus instructions to fix the "Run light stays on when switch is in the off position". I changed the bonded neutral to floating neutral during setup. The genny is starting and running fine now!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

for me I stay away from construction gen sets for home back up power...
too noisy for my location in town.
I prefer the honda eu series of gen sets.
for small power i use the eu2200is
and when i need BIG power i use the eu7000is gen set.

both are closed chassis for less noise and are floating chassis from the factory.

make sure to clear tag the gen set that it is floating chassis now...
that liability thing just in case.

yea all gen sets mfg's go through growing pains...
so expect a few glitches along the way...
as long as you can get the unit corrected by the service center you are ok.

honda, cat are my choices for brands of gen sets...

use what works for you!


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I've heard mostly favorable things about the Westinghouse gensets. I don't know anything specific about the 8500, but you will probably be happy with it.


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

iowagold said:


> for me I stay away from construction gen sets for home back up power...
> too noisy for my location in town.
> I prefer the honda eu series of gen sets.
> for small power i use the eu2200is
> ...


Thank you Paul. I did include Floating Neutral signage on the control panel. Our 12X16 utility building is well insulated, the generator exhaust is vented and the building is secured. Fortunately, noise has not been a problem and we have great neighbors. Regards....


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> I've heard mostly favorable things about the Westinghouse gensets. I don't know anything specific about the 8500, but you will probably be happy with it.


Yes, after we identified and resolved issues, it performs according to Westinghouse's claims...frequency, voltage, THD less than 5%. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

That's really clean power for a non-inverter genset. You will be ready for anything with that setup.


----------



## TomC (Apr 16, 2021)

Yes...thanks. We can't have a CO compliant shut down gen set b/c we house it is our utility building, locked to prevent theft. Blessings Brother.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

on the gen shack we shoot the exhaust up to help on noise...
then use a stack topper.


----------

